# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  معرفی یه کتاب وب برای یادگیری دلفی  یا دلفی.نت

## MBT1900x

لطفا یک کتاب وب برای یادگیری دلفی یا دلفی.نت برای یه تازه کار معرفی کنید

----------


## Delphi Skyline

Mastering Delphi 7.0 or 2005

----------


## saeed_82

لینک؟  :گیج:

----------


## sonya

اشکال اجرا نشدن media player در دلفی.نت چیست

----------


## sonya

ارتباط دلفی.نت با asp چگونه است؟

----------


## sonya

کارکردن با asp.net چگونه است

----------


## sonya

media player  در دلفی 7 اجرا می گردد ولی در دلفی 8 نه چرا؟

----------


## saeed_82

لینک این mastering delphi 2005   رو کسی نداره؟

----------


## samandari

لینک این mastering delphi 2005 رو کسی نداره؟

----------


## absentino

mastering delphi & more    :          http://www.marcocantu.com/books/store.htm

----------


## absentino

for web app folw : new -> asp.net web apllication delphi for .net

----------


## saeed_82

من مدتهاست دنبالش میگردم 
ولی یه ebook  مجانی گیر نیاوردم
کتابش تو نمایشگاه کتاب هم همون روز اول تموم شد

----------

